# Configuration maximale d'un powermac g4 cube ?



## marth (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour 

Comme l'indique le titre je pense sérieusement à acquérir un CUBE cependant je voulais savoir quelle était sa configuration maximale ( ram disque dur,...) et si ces opérations étaient dur à effectuer car je suis assez novice.

Merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (25 Août 2010)

marth a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Comme l'indique le titre je pense sérieusement à acquérir un CUBE cependant je voulais savoir quelle était sa configuration maximale ( ram disque dur,...) et si ces opérations étaient dur à effectuer car je suis assez novice.
> 
> Merci d'avance



Fanatique du cube ? Parce que bon sinon faut être un peu maso. 1,5 go de ram, tu peux upgrader aussi le proc via des cartes accélératrices pas données je crois et pour le DD, si y a pas de limitation, en 3,5 pouces IDE le max doit être de 500 go. Il est équipé de firewire donc tu dois pouvoir mettre un gros DD externe sinon, l'usb c'est du 1, je pense pas qu'il y ait de quoi installer de l'usb 2, je suis pas un expert de la machine.

Autant se prendre un mac mini sinon !!


----------



## marth (25 Août 2010)

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait installer un mac mini dedans mais cela me semble trop compliqué donc je vais peut-être renoncer dommage...


----------



## JPTK (25 Août 2010)

marth a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'on pouvait installer un mac mini dedant mais cela me semble trop compliqué donc je vais peut-être renoncer dommage...



Ouaip, faut être un chouille bricoleur certes. Tu voulais vraiment le cube ? Pourquoi pas le mac mini direct ? Il a son charme aussi non ?

Le truc c'est que même su tu upgrade le processeur, tu vas être très limité en puissance, sans parler de la carte vidéo, une video sur youtube tu peux oublier. Un mac mini intel tu peux trouver ça à moins de 300 .


----------



## marth (26 Août 2010)

Sinon j'ai trouvé cette annonce qui pourrais résoudre les petits problèmes
http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Cube-G4-1-8-Ghz-1-5-Go-RAM-500-Go-DD-Airport-Leopart/5009778408


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2010)

Ouai le prix d'un mac mini 2010 neuf et 10 fois moins puissant c'est toi qui vois :rateau:

léopard avec un T à la fin ça fait flipper !


----------



## catherineclaudel (31 Août 2010)

bonjour,
je rebondis sur cette discussion car j'ai un Power mac G4 cube que je trouve lent pour afficher les pages internet. autrement pas de pb.
j'utilise Mac OS 10.4.11

j'ai lu plusieurs discussions et j'ai compris que je pouvais mettre 3 barrettes de 512 Go.

j'ai regardé dans les infos de mon ordi j'ai lu ceci :
mémoire 1 Go SDRAM
DIMMB/J7 vide
DIMMC/J8 512 Mo SDRAM PC 100-2225 OK
DIMMC/J9 512 Mo SDRAM PC 100-2225 OK

je suppose que cela signifie que j'ai déjà 1026 Go.

ai-je bien compris ?

est ce que si je rajoute une barrette, mon mac ira plus vite pour afficher les pages internet ?

si oui, comment se procure-t-on la mémoire et l'installation est-elle à la portée d'une ignorante de la question ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## esquisse1 (31 Août 2010)

catherineclaudel a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> mémoire 1 Go SDRAM
> DIMMB/J7 vide
> ...


Oui,tu as déjà 1024 Go


----------



## catherineclaudel (6 Septembre 2010)

je me permets de poster à nouveau ici parce que je n'ai pas eu de réponse à toutes mes questions :
j'ai un Power mac G4 cube que je trouve lent pour afficher les pages internet, j'utilise Mac OS 10.4.11
j'ai déjà 1024 Go.

est ce que si je rajoute une barrette de 512 Go, mon mac ira plus vite pour afficher les pages internet ?

si oui, comment se procure-t-on la mémoire et l'installation est-elle à la portée d'une ignorante de la question ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## CBi (6 Septembre 2010)

Ça ira peut être un peu plus vite. 
La mémoire se trouve dans le commerce, il faut acheter une barette de 512MB PC100 ou PC133  168 Pin SDRam, et c'est très facile à installer : rien à dévisser. Le mieux est de cconsulter un tutoriel en images sur le web ou le manuel d'entretien.

Ceci dit, pas sur que le coupable d'un internet lent soit la mémoire. Il faut aussi prendre en compte la liaison internet = si elle est sans fil, elle se fait via une carte Airport de première génération plus lente que les nouvelles Airport. Pour aller vite, privilégier une liaison via cable éthernet.


----------



## catherineclaudel (6 Septembre 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## geeji (3 Octobre 2010)

catherineclaudel a dit:


> J'ai un Power mac G4 cube que je trouve lent pour afficher les pages internet, j'utilise Mac OS 10.4.11
> j'ai déjà 1024 Go.


Outre le passage a 1.5GB, si vous utilisez Firefox, rajoutez le plugin Flashblock qui evite que Flash ne ralentisse considerablement l'affichage des pages Internet.
Mon Cube est sous Leopard 10.5.8, et l'activation automatique toutes les heures de Time Machine le ralentit egalement considerablement si je la laisse active.
Pour mieux comprendre la source des ralentissements, utiliser Moniteur d'activité et installer MenuMeters.



marth a dit:


> Comme l'indique le titre je pense sérieusement à acquérir un CUBE  cependant je voulais savoir quelle était sa configuration maximale ( ram  disque dur,...) et si ces opérations étaient dur à effectuer car je  suis assez novice.


Pour tout savoir sur l'acceleration du Cube, aller sur CubeOwner.com (en Anglais).


----------



## catherineclaudel (4 Octobre 2010)

merci beaucoup pour ces précieux renseignements. je vais tenter de comprendre les explications en anglais.


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2010)

Ne pas hésiter à mettre un bon DD aussi, mais en IDE par contre.


----------

